# Best Configuration - Mid Range Buyers



## navino87 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone I have planned to buy a new computer. *My budget is Rs.35,000*. I expect the following things in my computer:

1. AMD 64 bit processor.
2. Best motherboard with on board graphics card & others.
3. 2*512 mb ram.
4. sata hard disk 80gb
5. DVD Writer.
6. TV tuner card.
7. Floppy drive.
8. Attractive cabinet with 400 watts power supply.
9. 17” flat monitor.
10. Multimedia keyboard & Optical mouse.


Please tell me a good configuration according to my requirement.Also mention the price.

I will buy the computer @ the end of November Please reply me as soon as possible.

*This will not alone be useful for me but it will be useful for all the mid range buyers. So please take this into consideration & post all your Suggestions.*

Thanks in advance. 

NOTE : This config Should not exceed My budget i.e. Rs.35,000.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2005)

A simple config which will suit all

CPU
Athlon64 3000+ venice core, if U can extend the budget then get a 

3200+ venice

Motherboard
Asus A8V for AGP Slot
Asus A8N-E rev.2 for PCI-E
ATI RS480 chipset based motherboard for PCI-E & onboard gfx

RAM : U already mentioned, I prefer Kingston or Kingmax anyday

SATA Hard disk : Segate 7200.7 or Hitachi 7K80

Lite-on or Sony DVD writer, which ever U can get, ASUS is also a good choice

Pinnacle PCTV Stereo TV Tuner card, however if U can find, go for Pixelview PlayTV@7200, as it got hardware mpeg-2 encoding, which will help a lot for Recording stuff

Cabinet depends on your choice, I prefer a Frontech Pace cabinet,as it got option for many Fans, with a Colorsit M350U SMPS or Antec

Samsung 793MB anyday for the monitor

Keyboard & mouse depends on U, however I use a Logitech Internet pro desktop, Wireless

If U wanna game, add a XFX Geforce 6600GT to this config


----------



## navino87 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank u gxsaurav.


----------



## navino87 (Oct 29, 2005)

what abt the prices ?


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 29, 2005)

Gx, navino wants everything within 35k along with the price. I cant understand how can you manage a 6600GT in 35k. He has clearly mentioned WITHIN 35k. 

best option wod be to go for a AMD 64 3200+ with MSIRs480, this would cost  you about 14k. Has good onboard graphics which you require.

Add another 4.5-5k for 512x2 MB ddr ram. A 80gig sata hard disk would set you back by a lil less t.han 3k. DL Dvd writer are quiet cheap now. If you get hold of a Benq 1680 then dont miss it. These cost round abt 3k now. If you are not in heavy duty recoding from TV-tuners, the compro/pinnacle tvtuners are good enough and cost near about 2k. You would be smart enough to choose the other peripherals.


----------



## navino87 (Oct 29, 2005)

Will this configuration work out ?


CPU-AMD Athlon 64 3200+( 939 ) venice core
Mother Board-MSI RS480M2-IL (939 socket)	
Ram-Hynix 2*512 MB DDR 400 MHz
Hard disk-Seagate 80 gb Sata hdd
Monitor-Samsung SyncMaster 793s (black)	
Optical drive-Lite-on DVD-Writer 16x drive (black)
Floppy Drive-Sony (black)
Keyboard-Logitech (black)Multimedia
Mouse-Logitech optical (black)
Power Supply-ANTEC  400 Watts  (24 pins)	
Cabinet-ANTEC Any cabinet (black)
TV Tuner Card-Compro VideoMate PVR/FM	

Also please post the price of all above mentioned components.

Will this come under Rs.35,000?


----------



## navino87 (Oct 29, 2005)

please post all ur comments on the above mentioned configuration.


----------



## asdf1223 (Oct 29, 2005)

thats quite a good one.u can plz change the ram to kingston/transcend.only a few bucks more but heck a lot of difference.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 29, 2005)

navino87 said:
			
		

> Will this configuration work out ?
> 
> 
> CPU-AMD Athlon 64 3200+( 939 ) venice core
> ...


You can't possibly squeeze in an antec 400W psu and a antec cabinet with a budget of 35k unless you are getting the stuff from abroad. Lets see what this config costs you 

CPU-AMD Athlon 64 3200+( 939 ) venice core - 9.5k 
Mother Board-MSI RS480M2-IL (939 socket) - 5k 	
Ram-Hynix 2*512 MB DDR 400 MHz    - 4.4k 
Hard disk-Seagate 80 gb Sata hdd   - 2.8k 
Monitor-Samsung SyncMaster 793s (black) - 6.5k 	
Optical drive-Lite-on DVD-Writer 16x drive (black) - 3.4k (Benq 1640)
Floppy Drive-Sony (black)     - 300 
Keyboard-Logitech (black)Multimedia 400
Mouse-Logitech optical (black) 300
Power Supply-ANTEC  400 Watts  (24 pins) - 4k	
Cabinet-ANTEC Any cabinet (black) - 3.7k (antec 1650, comes with a 350W psu) 
TV Tuner Card-Compro VideoMate PVR/FM  - 2.5k 
= 39k exclusing the cost of the 400W psu. 

This is what i would suggest 
AMD 64 3000+  - 7.4k
MSI rs-480 - 5k
1Gb hynix ddr400 - 4.4k 
Hard disk-Seagate 80 gb Sata hdd   - 2.8k 
Monitor-Samsung SyncMaster 793s (black) - 6.5k 	
Benq 1640 dvd writer - 3.4k
Floppy Drive-Sony (black)     - 300 
Keyboard-Logitech (black)Multimedia 400
Mouse-Logitech optical (black) 300
Generic cabiner with Powersafe 400W psu - 2.2k 
TV Tuner Card-Compro VideoMate PVR/FM  - 2.5k 
Total = 35.3k


----------



## navino87 (Oct 29, 2005)

thank u blade_runner.

1.wat is the difference between amd 3000+ & 3200+ ? is 3000+ is enough ? my frnd insisted me to get a pross which is >2 ghz. Will 3000+ be future proof ?

2.wat is the difference between SyncMaster 793s & SyncMaster 793mb? also mention the price of both.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2005)

s0ura, take a look again, i mentioned that if U need games then only include a 6600GT, else a 6200 non ultra for Rs 3200 is good enough & affordable within the price range

i also mentioned a frontech cabinet + colorsit SMPS = Rs 1500, with good enough power & cooling, u can leave antec, even this is good enough


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 29, 2005)

navino87 said:
			
		

> thank u blade_runner.
> 
> 1.wat is the difference between amd 3000+ & 3200+ ? is 3000+ is enough ? my frnd insisted me to get a pross which is >2 ghz. Will 3000+ be future proof ?
> 
> 2.wat is the difference between SyncMaster 793s & SyncMaster 793mb? also mention the price of both.


The Diff between 3000+ and 3200+ is a mere 200Mhz. Yes 3000+ will suffice you for quite some time in gaming and your other applications as well. 

The diff between the 793s and Mb is mostly those extra features that magicbrite packs.


----------



## navino87 (Oct 29, 2005)

1.Is there any other motherboard which has a good on-board graphics card ?????????????????????????

2.Wat is the price of 793s & 793mb ? Which 1 is cheap ?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the configuration:

Processor *(can't say)*:
AMD Athlon64 3200+ 939-pin running at 2.0 GHZ with 640 KB cache (128 KB L1, 512 KB L2)
Go for the one with 1 MB cache but would be expensive.

Motherboard *(can't say)*:
MSI K8N Neo2-FX *with AGP 8x slot* (go for MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum for AGP 8x, if available.)
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum *with PCI-x16 slot*
*I'll prefer MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum.*

RAM *(4500-5500 for individual 1 GB stick, 2500-2800 for 512 MB Stick)*:
Kingston/Corsair 1 GB RAM @ 400 MHZ *(Transcend isn't compatible with above mentioned MSI boards. Don't go for Hynix RAM's, they're c_r_a_p.)*

Hard Disk *(2900- can't say)*:
Seagate 80/120 GB SATA (capacity depends upon u'r needs)

Floppy Disk *(230-280)*:
Sony 1.44 MB

DVD-Writer *(3000-3600)*:
Sony DRU-810A (Liteon, Asus & Benq are also good)

TV-Tuner Card *(2000-2500)*:
Pinnacle or Compro with FM Tuner

Cabinet *(800-1600 + 4000-5000 (PSU))*:
U can go for any simple ATX cabinet (I prefer Intex, Priya, Navtech). Then, get the PSU changed to Antec 400W. It will be much cheaper & good cos u'll get a cabinet of u'r choice with a powerful PSU.

Monitor *(5000-6000)*:
Samsung 793MB 17"
LG is good too but a little costly.
U can also go for Benq, if available.

Keyboard & Mouse *(800-900)*:
Logitech as well as Microsoft provide combo packs of wired multimedia keyboard & optical mouse. Both are good.
*Wireless packs would be expensive.*

Graphics Card *(can't say)*:
ATI or nVidia with atleast 256 MB RAM.
AGP or PCI-x16 depends on which motherboard u buy.
*Go for PCI-x16 as AGP would be extinct in 2-3 years.*

*U'll get processor+motherboard package much cheaper.* Individual processor & motherboard would be expensive. So search for vendors that are willing to provide combo packs of these both.

*The above mentioned boards do not have onboard graphics but are good investment if u buy any of them.*


----------



## navino87 (Oct 30, 2005)

thank u g_goyal2000.


----------



## navino87 (Oct 30, 2005)

Please tell me about other good motherboad which has onboard graphics card and other new features.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 30, 2005)

navino87 said:
			
		

> Please tell me about other good motherboad which has onboard graphics card and other new features.


If u want a board for AMD with integreted graphics,then i would suggest the same board i.e MSI RS480.If integreted graphics not required then ASUS A8N-E with 6200 card.But then this might go over 35k


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2005)

U better check if nvidia Geforce 6100 or 6150 chipset based motherboards are available or not, they are good Onboard gfx capable motherboard with PCI-E slot for future upgrade


----------



## navino87 (Oct 30, 2005)

which company's cabinet will be looking great i.e. attractive with affortable price. Which should be within my budget.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2005)

the choice of cabinet is pure subjective, like i prefer Solid & Plane looking cabinets while some other like engraved ones, here is a pic of my frontech cabinet

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/3771/front9rc.th.jpg


----------



## ashnik (Oct 30, 2005)

on saturday I assembled a friend's PC with that frontech cabinate. It is well ventilated but the front USB panel is very delicate. also if u push little hard it goes in the cabinate slightly, which can not be fixed. 
Go for mercury-kobian cabs they have good build quality.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is overclocking possible with 3200 & 3000 processors?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2005)

over clocking is possible with any CPU, given that the motherboard supports overclocking

almost all the AMD motherboards support overclocking


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 1, 2005)

Blade_Runner's config was absolutely perfect! A Powersafe is the least PSU I would recommend below an Antec. The Colorsit isnt all too good.

IMO, it aint worth going for the 3200+ over the 3000+ for a mere 200Mhz speed gain , the 3200+ is almost 2000 bucks more than the 3000+ ! However i believe price cuts are expected from AMD, and the 3200+ could become as cheap as a 3000+ proc.

If you're looking for a motherboard with onboard graphics, the only option is the MSI RS480-M2 . The other option would be Geforce 6100 based nvidia boards, unfortunately I havent seen them in India yet.
If you want to forego onboard graphics, you would need a PCI-E board + Geforce 6200TC. The Cheapest PCI-E board i've heard is the Winfast nForce4 Ultra, sells for around ~ 5k. A 6200TC would be around 2.5K, which ends up around 7.5K, so considering that it could be a *bit* expensive, but on the whole would be better.

The MSI board is a pretty no-frills board, no PCI-E 1x slots apart from the PCI-E 16x slot, mATX form factor, and NO overclocking !
This answers your above question - 3000+ and 3200+ processors can be overclocked, but that entirely depends on whether your mother supports overclocking !


----------



## navino87 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok. Thanks every one who helped me


----------



## navino87 (Nov 2, 2005)

ok. Let us consider this way Getting a good motherboard without integrated graphics card and getting a graphics card which is as equal to the performance of MSI RS480-M2 board. How much will it cost.

Please mention the board & graphics card.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 2, 2005)

in that caase, I would recomend a 3000+ with Asus A8V + Geroce 6200 non TC, & overclock the 3000+ to 3200+, overclock the clock speed by 2000 MHz, it won't affect temprtature in any sence


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 2, 2005)

^^For overclocking a8v isn't recommended, plus the fact its a bit hard to find these days. You can opt for a8n-e and 3000+ with a 6200.


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 2, 2005)

^ Yep, the Asus A8V is an AGP board, AFAIK the 6200 AGP is pretty expensive ! Moreover the K8T800 Pro chipset doesnt have properly implemented AGP/PCI locks - hence it isnt ideal to use it for overclocking.
Only the Asus A8V-E is a PCI-E based board.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 2, 2005)

isn't A8N-E a bit costly for this budget, even A8V-E is a good option

but if u can squaze in an A8N-E then go for it


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 2, 2005)

The Asus A8N-E costs around 6.4K. The Asus A8V-E costs 6K. I would definately opt for the A8N-E over the A8V-E.
The Asus A8V is next to impossible to find, and even then i would assume it to be priced around 6K as well.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Changing my budget*

Actually my plan is to get a computer under 35,000 and now i have planned to increace my budget to 40,000. I asked my dad he said let us see at the time when v buy the comp. So i have planned to build an config under 40,000.

If my budget is 35,000 then my config is :

CPU-AMD Athlon 64 3200+( 939 ) venice core 
Mother Board-MSI RS480M2-IL (939 socket) 
Ram-Hynix 2*512 MB DDR 400 MHz 
Hard disk-Seagate 80 gb Sata hdd 
Monitor-Samsung SyncMaster 793s (black) 
Optical drive-Lite-on DVD-Writer 16x drive (black) 
Floppy Drive-Sony (black) 
Keyboard-Logitech (black)Multimedia 
Mouse-Logitech optical (black) 
Power Supply-ANTEC 400 Watts (24 pins) 
Cabinet-Any cabinet (black) 
TV Tuner Card-Compro VideoMate PVR/FM

Please tell me a config under 40,000. I think changing the motherboard and getting a good graphics card will work out. also I think all the price has came down a lot.

Note: look for latest price @ *www.deltapage.com/


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 10, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> U better check if nvidia Geforce 6100 or 6150 chipset based motherboards are available or not, they are good Onboard gfx capable motherboard with PCI-E slot for future upgrade



let me also tell u that the RS480 grahics and nVidia 6100 are the same as far as performance is concerned...only difference can be the overclocking features in nVidia 6100 chipset based boards...this is because the BIOS that was designed to encorporate overclocking features in RS480 did not allow it good performance in graphics at stock speeds...so ATI decided to scrap overclocking features...


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Finalise*

Can any one finalise my configuration and tell me the price of all the components under budget 40k. 

Tell me a good mobo(With all features such as glan, good sound card, PCIe slot, and others) and a good graphics card which will come under my budget.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 11, 2005)

@navino pal ur config is quiet decent,but u can make few changes as now u hav increased ur budget and u will b goin for a external gpu.
1:-instead of MSI RS482M2 u go for ASUS A8NE mobo.
2:-go for atleast 160GB SATA2(hitachi),price diff between SATA and SATA2 is marginal so betta go for sata2 instead of that sata.
3:-Lite-on is gud but i'll suggest u to go for either sony or benq DVD-RW.
4:-Leadtek,XFX,BIG 6600GT.BIG 6600GT will b the cheapest amongs other brand.at the same time BIG is a gud performer according to most people in this forum so u can opt for that.
5:-go for KINGSTON,TRANSCEND DDR 400MHz ram.hynix is also gud D43 chip but other 2 r betta.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2005)

*mobo*

Ok. Let me go for ASUS A8NE mobo. Tell me a graphics card which will come under my budget and it should have good performance.Also tell me the price of all the components.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

Now that u have raised u'r budget, I think u should go for MSI Neo4 Platinum Board. It's got everything u can imagine of & is also future proof.

As for RAM, I think u should go for Transcend, Kingston or Corsair. Hynix is c_r_a_p.

For graphics card, check out the previous isssues of Digit as one of the issue (I don't remember which one) had done a test on various PCI-X16 graphics cards. U may get a fair idea on which one to buy.

And yeah, gor either Sony or Benq DVD-RW. They're both good.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks to g_goyal2000, Aniruddh, Kniwor & others.

What is the price of MSI Neo4 Platinum Board.  Is overclocking possible with this board ? Also give me details abt this board.

Tell me whether getting MSI Neo4 Platinum Board and a decent graphics card will come under my budget i.e.40,000.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 11, 2005)

MSI K8N NEO 4 Platinum is bout 2k more then dat of ASUS A8NE.if u r gonna overclock then betta go for A8NE.NEO 4 Platinum is a very gud mobo but A8NE is betta and i m sure others will agree wid me.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2005)

*satisfied*

I had gone through the spec of this mobo. I was satisfied a lot. But iam afraid whether this will come under my budget. 

Please tell me price of all the components including MSI K8N NEO 4 Platinum & a decent low end graphics card.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Nov 11, 2005)

go for AMD 3000+ with A8NE. Its a great combo. There's no use spending 2000 bucks extra for 3200+ when with A8NE u can easily overclock your 3000+ to 3400+
if budget allows go for gfx6600 (non GT 128 MB, its for 6500 bucks) else 6200 is fine

AMD 64 3000+                    Rs-  7300
A8NE                                   Rs-  6700
harddisk 80 GB                    Rs-  3000
RAM 2*512 MB                     Rs-  5000
GFX 6200                          Rs-  3500
Cabinet + PSU                      Rs-  3000 
Monitor 17"                      Rs-   6000
Keyboard/ MOuse/Speaker   Rs-  2000
TV Tuner                              Rs- 2000
DVD Writer                         Rs-  3000

                                           Rs-  41,500

So its better to go for ATI chipset RS480 based motherboards that come with decent graphics + most of the features + PCI-E for future upgrades. And its around 5k....... That means u save around 5k if u go for it as u won't probably need a graphics card then...... if u aren't a gamer.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 12, 2005)

*MSI K8N NEO 4 Platinum*

I am fully satisfied with MSI K8N NEO 4 Platinum mobo I want to know the price of this mobo. 
And the gfx card I decided is Gainward geforce 6200 256 mb or XFX geforce 6200 256 mb. Which will be best and have a great value for money? 
Also tell me the price difference between Samsung SyncMaster793s & 793mb?

I think the price of all the components has come down. Please check the latest price @ *www.deltapage.com


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Nov 12, 2005)

AMD64 3000+ (Venice)          *6000*
Gigabyte K8N51GMF(nF51)     *4500*
BIG GeForce 6600 GT PCI-E   *8500*
Samsung 793s 	           *6200*
Transcend 2*512 DDR400      *4800*
Hdd 80GB SATA                    *2900*
DVD Writer                           *3000*
Keyboard+Mouse+FDD          *1000* 
Cabinet + Powersafe 400W    *2200 *
Compro VideoMate PVR/FM    *2500*
Total                            *Rs. 41600/-*


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: MSI K8N NEO 4 Platinum*



			
				navino87 said:
			
		

> And the gfx card I decided is Gainward geforce 6200 256 mb or XFX geforce 6200 256 mb. Which will be best and have a great value for money?
> *www.deltapage.com



6200 with 256 MB is not the best value for money, although it's 6600GT but if it's costly for U, then try to buy a 6600 non ultra with 256 MB with good cooling & overclock it to GT speeds


----------



## navino87 (Nov 12, 2005)

*enough*

I dont want 2 spend more on graphics card since by budget is limited to 40,000. 
Can v play all the latest games with this geforce 6200 256 mb? 
What about the price of MSI K8N NEO 4 Platinum mobo. 
Will this all come under my budget ?????????????????


----------



## samanvya_ad (Nov 12, 2005)

AGENT_SMITH said:
			
		

> AMD64 3000+ (Venice)          *6000*
> Gigabyte K8N51GMF(nF51)     *4500*
> BIG GeForce 6600 GT PCI-E   *8500*
> Samsung 793s 	           *6200*
> ...


Where do u get AMD 3000+ in 6000 bucks
I don know the correct price...... www.computerwarehousepricelist.com says its 7050/-


----------



## mohit (Nov 12, 2005)

@navino87
I suggest the MSI K8NE04 PLATINUM if you have the budget ..just coz it has creative onbaord 7.1 sound and also looks much better .. its priced around 2k more than asus though.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: enough*



			
				navino87 said:
			
		

> I dont want 2 spend more on graphics card since by budget is limited to 40,000.
> Can v play all the latest games with this geforce 6200 256 mb?
> What about the price of MSI K8N NEO 4 Platinum mobo.
> Will this all come under my budget ?????????????????



Please reply for this.


----------



## mohit (Nov 12, 2005)

ya u can play all the latest games on a 6200 256 mb but at low settings only .. i suggest a 6600gt 128 mb instead .. save on the mobo and buy a asus a8n-e and use a 6600gt instead. that will be the best combo in your budget i suppose.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2005)

u will be able to play quake 4 (reference here) only at 640X480 with a Geforce 6200 with 256 MB RAM, the extra RAM will not help the 6200, it's under powered,

mohit, he is already going over budget, i still suggest a 6600 non ultra with 128 MB or 256 MB RAM, & when playing games overclock it


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 12, 2005)

A MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum board along with AMD Athlon64 3200+ will cost u around Rs. 14500-15500.
As for graphics card, can't say cos haven't been inquiring about them much lately.
I live in Delhi. So my main source of info on availablbe h/w & their prices is Nehru Place.
As I said in my previous issue, u can check out the previous issues of Digit for graphics card prices.
Or better still, u can check out www.npithub.com .
U'll get latest prices there.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 13, 2005)

my friend has 6600 gt 256 mb for only 4000 he buyed it on lamington road


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 13, 2005)

@roon man u must b kidding.i dun belive that sumone got 6600gt for juz 4k.it must b 6200 not 6600gt.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

Ok. Let me go for geforce 6600 gfx cards Which gfx card to prefer? Big geforce 6600 or XFX geforce 6600 Non GT Video cards. Also tell me about Big geforce 6600GT. 

I also planned not to get tuners and other accessories for now. So that I can go for a powerful configuration. Also tell me the price of MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum board.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 15, 2005)

XFX 6600 non Ultra with 256 MB DDR2 memory, overclocked to GT speeds, not only runs cool but it's also the best bang for buck right now


----------



## navino87 (Nov 17, 2005)

*price*

Is the price mentioned in this site is currect? -->> *www.deltapage.com/ 

All the components are very cheap than other dealers in chennai. I mailed them and asked the price of  Benq 1640 DVD-Writer they said that it is Rs. 2900 & the rate of Sony DRU-810A DVD-Writer is Rs.3550. Is benq's price is less than sony?????????????????????????

Others :
AMD Athlon 64 3200+( 939 ) Venice core Rs. 7900
ASUS A8N-E Rs.5600
A8N-Sli - 8800
Hynix 512 MB DDR 400 MHz Rs.1900
Seagate 80 gb Sata hdd Rs.2950
Samsung SyncMaster 793s (black) Rs.5400
ANTEC  400 Watts  (24 pins)Smartpower 400w Rs.3800

Please Check this prices


----------



## navino87 (Nov 18, 2005)

*BUY*

Is all the prices mentioned above are currect ? Can i buy the new computer without any fear of being cheated ?


----------



## navino87 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Final configuraton*

Here goes my final configuration :

AMD Athlon 64 3200+( 939 ) Venice core
ASUS A8N-E
BIG geforce 6600 256 mb
Hynix 512*2 MB DDR 400 MHz
Seagate 80 gb Sata hdd
Samsung SyncMaster 793s
Benq 1640 DVD-Writer 16x drive
Floppy Drive
Logitech Multimedia KB+M 
Cabinet Antec SONATA True Power 380 W

Thanks a lot for all the digit members for helping me.

But still i have some query regarding this config.
1. Is overclocking is possible with BIG geforce 6600? If yes, till what extent it can be overclocked ? Can this card be overclocked to an BIG geforce 6600GT ?
2. Till what extent an 3200 processor can be overclocked ?
3. Is 256*2 MB DDR 400 MHz ram will be enough? What is the benefit of an 512*2 MB DDR 400 MHz Over 256*2 mb ram?
4. Is 380 watts power supply is enough for this config ?
5. Is there any difference between BIG geforce 6600 Non GT and BIG geforce 6600LE ? What is the difference ?

Also post your suggestion on this config.

I once again thank all the members.


----------



## hummer (Nov 20, 2005)

1. all 6600 cards can b clocked upto GT speeds.
2. that depends on ur board,cooling and ur bravery.
3 again if u want to run video editing softwares , maya, etc 1 gb ram is must fr everything else  512 ll b ok
4. should be enough because its antec.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 21, 2005)

Is there any difference between BIG geforce 6600 Non GT and BIG geforce 6600LE ? What is the difference ?


----------

